
Red quits the smartphone business after a single, terrible phone - iancmceachern
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/10/red-quits-the-smartphone-business-after-a-single-terrible-phone/
======
sschueller
Maybe they realized they can't pull the same scam they have been on the movie
industry with the general public. Like claiming their SSD isn't just some
rebrand with a custom connector marked up by 1000% or the made in the USA lie.

[1] [https://youtu.be/NZ20yQhMYx4](https://youtu.be/NZ20yQhMYx4)

